# keel hooks



## BearAce (Feb 23, 2002)

I am looking to tie some stacked blondes and the recipe calls for a "keel" hook to get the right bulk for the fly. I can't find these anywhere. Does anybody know where I can get some or a substitute?

Thanks


----------



## CaptBB (Nov 1, 2005)

Im not sure were to get them, just call all the shops. But the ones I have are mustad #79666
I think Cabelas may have them.


----------



## BearAce (Feb 23, 2002)

I did find what they were called - Mustad 79666 - but I can't find them anywhere. Cabela's doesn't have them.


----------



## CaptBB (Nov 1, 2005)

you can order them from here.

http://www.anglersportgroup.com/products_detail.asp?ID=528&CatID=15&SubCatID=75


Ive gotten stuff here before, no problem


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

If you can find a copy of Poul Jorgensen's Favorite Flies, he gives to the recipe/diagram on how to take a standard saltwater hook on properly bend it and make your own keel hooks.

Those Mustads are kind of hard to find nowdays...

One other tip, be carefull not to stack too many materials or you'll have a lot of fun watching fish crush your nice new streamers only to find 1 in 10 actually get hooked...

Just my .02


----------



## dam 4 drift (Nov 13, 2006)

mustad no longer makes keel hooks. try tru turn hooks


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

there are some for sale on ebay right now 
http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Mustad-7966...ryZ44914QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hope this helps


----------

